# Aufruf von Methoden mit leeren Parametern



## Guest (13. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

die folgenden Fragen beziehen sich auf JavaScript. Ich weiß, dass das eigentlich nicht hier hin gehört. Denoch wäre es nett wenn ihr mal drüber schaut, da es sich um eine allgemeine Frage zu Methoden bzw. Funktionen handelt die wohl auch für Java gestellt werden könnte. 

Die folgende Java-Script Funktion habe ich in einer *.js-Datei gefunden, die neben dieser noch weitere Java-Script Funktionen enthält. Beim Aufruf der Funktion "xrxTemplatePutTemplate" werden fünf Parameter übergeben. Nun ist es so, dass die Parameter sampleTemplateContent, finishPutTemplate und callback_failure nirgendwo definiert worden sind. Nun zu meinen Fragen:

1.)
Ist es richtig, dass für die Parameter sampleTemplateContent, finishPutTemplate und callback_failure einfach leere Strings übergeben werden?

2.)
Welchen Sinn könnte es machen, leere Strings an eine Funktion zu übergeben?


```
/* startScan : puts sample template onto the device by calling the
 * STM web service library, then calls scan web service libabry to
 * initiate scanning
 */
function startScan( templateName, isRemote )
{
    try
    {
        document.getElementById('xrxSR3Text').innerHTML =
            "Scanning will begin. Please wait.";

        xrxTemplatePutTemplate( "https://127.0.0.1",
                                templateName,
                                sampleTemplateContent,
                                finishPutTemplate,
                                callback_failure
                              );
    }
    catch(e)
    {
        alert(e);
    }
}
```

_[Edit by Beni: verschoben]_


----------



## MASTERmind (13. Feb 2008)

OMG dann poste das doch in die JAVA-Script Ecke für ver(w)irrte.
Du gehst ja auch nicht zum Becker und bestellst 3 mal CurryWurstPommes^^


----------



## Jango (13. Feb 2008)

MASTERmind hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du gehst ja auch nicht zum Becker und bestellst 3 mal CurryWurstPommes^^


Was ist ein Becker?  ???:L


----------



## maki (13. Feb 2008)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> MASTERmind hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Feb 2008)

Boris sagt dir nichts?  :wink:


----------



## Jango (13. Feb 2008)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Boris sagt dir nichts?  :wink:


Und bei dem gibt's keine Currywurst und auch keine leckeren Pommis?


----------



## MASTERmind (18. Feb 2008)

lol...so wird ne geschichte draus wenn man zu donky is bäcker zu schreiben


----------



## Leroy42 (18. Mrz 2008)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nöö! Der hat nur gebrauchte Besenkammern im Angebot.   und über deren Effizienz läßt sich streiten.


----------



## Jango (20. Mrz 2008)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...und über deren Effizienz läßt sich streiten.


Igit! Das arme Kind! Das Gute ist, solche Reparaturen bezahlt jede Krankenkasse.


----------

